# Pelvic floor



## Anonymous! (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, I think I might have a weak pelvic floor. Is there any possible way to help symptoms, or pain. I read that your can strengthen it and take stuff at home, except I don't know how. So if you have any info it would be really helpful if You could post it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are Kegel exercises, but usually IBS types with constipation have a too tight issue, not a too loose one and Kegels are usually for incontinence issues, not I strain for an hour to pass a soft stool one.But if you only have at home here is a link to Kegels.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/kegel-exercises/WO00119


----------



## UKlady1000 (Aug 12, 2012)

I was told I had IBS many years ago and had big problems going to the toilet with constipation mainly. I found out i had low thyroid and this helped me but little did I know that much of the damage had been done. I had 2 children and later with a couple of throat operations and very bad contipation with pain killers and finally........ the menopause. I now have 3 confirmed prolapses of bladder, urethrocele, rectocele and possible enterocele and intussusception.I do my kegels and have a machine and am told my muscels are good but the long term constipation has wrecked my bowel and is pushing down on my organs forcing them through my vagina.My consiptation is now so bad that I have to take laxatives daily and I still cant alwasy go to the toilet. I am bloated, congested and am now putting on lots of fluid and weight as well.I wish someone had told me what damage constipation can do to a womans body.I live most of my life laying down and it is getting worse so I find standing difficult with the pushing down from the bowel and the operations are rarely positive with mesh problems and often damage the bladder and urethras.Life is very bad for me right now and I see no way out. My colorectal surgeon told me that now they realise how many people have been told they have IBS when really their problems are prolapse.There are 3 types of prolapse. Bladder, urethra, vagina, uterus, small bowel and large bowel. Get educated now before it is too late.


----------

